# SHTF Fight or flight?



## davidpsc

Are you going to fight the bad people when the time comes or get out of dodge and bug in?


----------



## amym505

We are planning to bug in, but we live in a rural area. There is some gang activity here, but more people that will defend their homes and communities.


----------



## Leon

I have my bases covered but yeah given the first sign of trouble I'll turn into Myrle from the walking dead in like 2.1 seconds. Play no games because generally people are unreasonable and will not be persuaded


----------



## acidlittle

I have barely any preps so bugging in wouldn't help me much, but that is my plan. My Dad is a very handy man and can make things/fix things, my mom is my mom. I'm the only one in the house with a firearm and ammo (I have over 2k in ammo which isn't much in my opinion). We have a creek that runs in the backyard, and quite a decent pantry. So I don't know exactly what would happen. We could defend ourselves for sure but sustain is a different story.

also, we have a police officer on our block but in SHTF I think having that is a FALSE sense of hope. They will most certainly be called out to help maintain order or they will get the **** out faster then anybody else.

Fight. Only if provoked.


----------



## bigdogbuc

I have too many kids to try and bug out so I'm going to have to stay in place for the most part and defend. I live in a county with several different military bases so it should get interesting if SHTF. I can look out my back window and see the top floors of the enlisted baracks less than 1 mile as the crow flies. I think there will be some initial issues with gangs/looters, but people won't stand for that for long. We as a society have to much of an inner need for law and order to allow people like that go unchecked for extended periods of time.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers

personally I have a good stock pile of ammo and food probly enough for several months but if you walk in my home you would never know, but without it In a dead, trying to scavange whatever I can and at the end I'll die of dehydration. I have 2 ARs, a tactical shotgun, 3 .45's a 9mm and a .22 rifle to be divided up between 4 people. My family live 3 blocks away if too many people came at me I would want my family to run but I'm don't think I'm going anywhere unless the others have a problem with doing what need to be done i would go to do if for them, however I would probly torch the place if I can't have my supplies no one can. In the worst case senario there would be bad people looing like they decent families scouting for your suppies, so I would be one of the most ruthless people around. (I like Leon' s the walking dead reference) I almost perfectly fit Shane with only one priority - SURVIVAL - and not being politicaly correct over your life. I was hacked up with a meat cleaver in 2008, 15 scars, years to recover, never got financialy compensated, and he got 6 months in jail. I was almost killed or crippled because I tried to not put him down only because of fear of incarceration and it almost cost me my life and now I'm in a survival mode meover whoever threatens me. I was drunk so I didn't realize how bad I was hurt or I would have done it regardless of consequences. you need to defend your provisions because they are your life line or your already dead. I know it sounds harsh but we are talking about a time where there are no cops, laws or morrals just the life and death or your family and I don't think starving people will be reasonable they may kill your family for the bones in your trash can. protect your families its called survival guys. fight unless an overwelming forceshows up. If that happens torch your stockpile and bug out, don't give sick looters the satisfaction of surviving on your supplies.


----------



## GunsKnivesSurvival

Hunker down and bug in unless I absolutely have to get out.


----------



## Dollhouse

Bunker down and fight. ::rambo:: and never forget the rule of double tap. Just in case.


----------



## C5GUY

Since we live outside of any large city and store all of our food, water and supplies in our home we will stand our ground and protect what is ours. We are well armed with everything from an AR15 down to a slingshot and I have 3 grown sons from 31 years old up to 39 years old that are all well versed in the use of weapons, hunting and fishing. Our ammo stock is large and well stored and we should be able to stand against most groups for some time. I hope that it will be easier for looters to seek easier places once they see the total body counts outside our home. Of course my real hope, and prayers are that we never have to face this senario.


----------



## preop

"armed" is a state of mind. You are no more armed because you have a gun than you are a musician because you own a guitar" (Jeff Cooper) It takes a lot of time and money to learn to use guns well, learn combat tactics, practice them enough to make them reflexive, as they must be for combat usage. Forget the castle bs and hide well, underground. Come out only at night, only to dispose of wastes and to get more water. Fighting just convinces the desperate that you have stuff worth taking. Many will have no intentiton of going anywhere else. They will lay for you, snipe you, burn you out, etc.


----------



## iPrep

Depending on what happens, would like to bunker down at home.


----------



## Xplorer

I have a bugout location in the middle of nowhere. Water ammo & some food. If at all possible, would like to stay put & bugin though. Have even more at my house & since I live rural, stand a chance of not being noticed. It's only my wife, myself, & too many pets. My guess is that she wouldn't leave the cats & dogs behind. Teaching her how to shoot (she's pretty good with a revolver, but not so good with rifles, & haven't tried a shotgun ). Lucky for me, she is onboard with the prepping & can can with the best of them.


----------



## AquaHull

I'm too old to run


----------



## Xplorer

AquaHull said:


> I'm too old to run


LOL. My wife would agree with that. She wanted a BOB for herself & I am assembling one for her with all the lite stuff in it. Bet it will never be put on her back though. Just another reason to bug in.


----------



## cxmelt01

Myself and a few others in my group will be bugging out to the North end of our county. There, we have a seemingly stable property with ample water, food, firearm and ammo storage. We have 16 acres to hunt, a pond, a creek and bug out locations on property to stalk intruders. Our firearm supply includes... 6 AR-15's, 8 shotguns (.410, 12 gauge and 20), 5- 9mm, 8- .22 rifles, 3- .22 handguns, 2- .38's, 2- .44's and several thousands of rounds of ammo.


----------



## cxmelt01

Oh yea, and its about a 5 hour hike to our location as well


----------



## Leon

You know what though- law of averages. I think anyone who bugs out is going to have at least a few run ins with violent people getting there, it may wind up being a little bit flight and a little bit fight for the average joe.


----------



## Leon

AquaHull said:


> I'm too old to run


Well I'll come by pick you up. ^_~


----------



## rice paddy daddy

We live in a rural area, away from the main roads. There's no place we are going to go, we are already here.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com

It is a good question. I suppose it will depend on the circumstance. I am presently saving for a rural retreat. If it hits before I am able to purchase, I suppose I fight. If not, I fall back to the retreat. If the zombies show up there, I fight there.


----------



## Constantine

Ideally, flight: get to the countryside.
Maybe hunker down for a few months, avoid getting picked off in the panic.
Or would going in the panic be the best thing in some situations?


----------



## Irish

Flight for me and I am sure there will be fights involved simply for my vehicle/supplies/gun & ammo! 

But I live in some un-desirable condos neighbors both sides and 10 units per building 30 buildings you get the idea, I have Several mountain locations and even 2 eastern plains locations just in case the mountains are a no go, Definitely no supplies here I eat entirely to much recently(Training=High Calorie intake) and am always at the store!! But have MRE's ammo and different guns and even bows and arrows in different locations plus fresh water streams, elk, deer, and fish.

And regardless unfortunately what the case may be I too would be one mean ruthless son of a bitch for several reasons seriously could trust NO ONE would have to drive right by or continue past any and all sad ass sights you may come across!!

My family is also spread way out over the entire denver area but they know where I will be headed. But its definitely flight with fighting every time there were no other choices to ensure safe arrival at the BOL.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Irish said:


> ..I too would be one mean ruthless son of a bitch for several reasons seriously could trust NO ONE..


Right..
_"In peace, there's nothing so becomes a man as modest stillness and humility, but when the blast of war blows in our ears, then imitate the action of the tiger"- Shakesp, Henry V

"Though I am not splenetive and rash, yet I have something in me that let thy wiseness fear"- Hamlet

"Beware of entrance to a quarrel; but being in, Bear't that the opposed may beware of thee"- Polonius in Hamlet

"Inflict the maximum amount of wound,death and destruction on the enemy in the minimum amount of time....May God have mercy on my enemies because I won't....War is a bloody, killing business. You've got to spill their blood, or they will spill yours. Rip them up the belly. Shoot them in the guts"- Gen. George Patton

"The battlefield is a scene of constant chaos. The winner will be the one who controls that chaos"- Napoleon

"I have a high art, I hurt with cruelty those who would damage me"- Archilocus (Greek mercenary) 650 BC

"War is cruelty. There's no use trying to reform it, the crueler it is the sooner it will be over"- Gen. William Sherman

"It is fatal to enter any war without the will to win it"- Gen Douglas MacArthur_

But let's also remember it's always best to avoid needless unnecessary conflict if we can..
_"The greatest warrior is the one who never has to fight a battle"- Chinese Gen. Sun Tzu, 600 BC

"I hate war as only a soldier can"- Gen. Eisenhower_


----------



## Lucky Jim

*"You need us. We need you"*

This clip from 'Survivors 1975' illustrates what I said earlier about avoiding unnecessary combat.
A guy from one survival group walks in on another group in a post-apoc world (a plague has wiped out most of humanity) but instead of pulling guns and blasting each other, they talk and find out each group has got certain skills and expertise that can benefit the other, so they join forces..


----------



## Lucky Jim

*"You were careful, but not careful enough!"*

Like Irish said, don't be *too* trusting..
In this clip Greg is invited to have tea with a friendly-seeming little group-


----------



## ohioguy

bug in. feel better staying in place for a little while. got enough of everything to stay alive for some time snd defend what is mine. then eventually get out and relocate when i have to.


----------



## Lucky Jim

ohioguy said:


> bug in. feel better staying in place for a little while. got enough of everything to stay alive for some time snd defend what is mine. then eventually get out and relocate when i have to.


Yeah that's my strategy exactly, then once the supermarkets are empty or taken over by gangs we'll have no choice but to get out of town to look for turnips.
These survivors are sticking within easy reach of a supermarket but this shopping trip doesn't go as smoothly as they'd hoped, pick up the first clip at 6:20-

*"We've as much right to those things as anybody else"*






*"You're in real trouble now mate"*


----------



## nadja

LuckyJim. Based on previous from hurricanes etc that have hit our country. When one is spotted and going to make landfall, within 24 hours, all stores within about 200 miles have nothing but empty shelves. If it were something larger, I doubt if the shelves would last that long. You really need to rethink that one well. Panic causes most people to run to the stores and buy anything they can. Remember, these are the people that have never put anything in their pantry, other then old tv's and games etc.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

staying put bad knees bad back no choice


----------



## Lucky Jim

nadja said:


> ..Based on previous from hurricanes etc that have hit our country. When one is spotted and going to make landfall, within 24 hours, all stores within about 200 miles have nothing but empty shelves...


Yeah, within 1 minute of any emergency warning i'll be in the Mayflower gift shop 100 yards from my front door to buy up as much food and drink as i can carry from their foodstuffs section, then i'll nip down Southside St, there are half a dozen food shops and stores within 200 yards of where I live. 
Once comfortably stocked up at home with food, drink and batteries I can barricade the door and sit glued to the TV and radio news broadcasts to find out what's going on in the world like Kyletx, there'll be no need for me to go out again until the food runs out after a few weeks.
_*"It's a dangerous business going out your door"- Bilbo Baggins*_

In fact my door is in this picture but I won't say exactly where in case zombs are monitoring this forum..
(PS- The batteries are for my torch and pocket radio in case the electric is cut, and the bottled drink in case the water goes off)


----------



## preppermama

Regarding the subject of this thread:

I was never a prepper until I became a mom. I prep mainly so my children won't go without once TSHTF. We have bug out bags set up, but will only be used in the event that our home becomes uninhabitable and we are forced to leave. For young families, bugging out can actually be kind of dangerous: child abduction rates increase, so does violence and disease.



nadja said:


> Based on previous from hurricanes etc that have hit our country. When one is spotted and going to make landfall, within 24 hours, all stores within about 200 miles have nothing but empty shelves. If it were something larger, I doubt if the shelves would last that long. You really need to rethink that one well. Panic causes most people to run to the stores and buy anything they can. Remember, these are the people that have never put anything in their pantry, other then old tv's and games etc.


We go through this all the time in the winter here in Maine. Every time a Nor'easter snowstorm is coming our way, the grocery stores become pandemonium. I love seeing what people are buying in the checkout lines when the panic starts. It's all Capri Sun juice boxes, Cheetos, and Hot Pockets. I think people buy up the junk food to feed their kids and stave off boredom. You never see people buying nutritious shelf stable foods like beans, rice, etc during winter emergencies.


----------



## usav8er

I'm too old to bug out to our lake cabin so I would stay put and defend what I have here. Most of the folks in our town would stay and defend their homes.


----------



## machinejjh

Due to my wife and I living in an apartment complex, we would bug out to her fathers 43 acre property. If I have to drop a few rogue zeds on the way, so be it. We would then bug in there. Already have a water source, and food sources (garden, game, huge pantry/freezer/etc.) It is set back from enough to allow for privacy, and I have discussed when I'd put the sniper post. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fuzzee

Bugging in, bugging out, shooting them dead, knifing them, throwing them on the grill with some spices, walking away, running away, escaping and evading,...etc. It's all a fluid situation depending on the circumstances to me of what feels right for the moment.


----------



## Alaska

Fuzzee said:


> Bugging in, bugging out, shooting them dead, knifing them, throwing them on the grill with some spices, walking away, running away, escaping and evading,...etc. It's all a fluid situation depending on the circumstances to me of what feels right for the moment.
> 
> View attachment 748


Exactly right.

or as Mike Tyson said: Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face.

Make a plan, then make 4 more, then be ready to do something that never even occurred to you.

One molotov to a non metal roof and your fleeing.

just my $0.02 worth


----------



## Southern Dad

It's a tough call. I live just outside of a small town. I think that I would use the first few days of uncertainty to bug out to Northern Georgia, somewhere like Ellijay or Dahlonega area where there are plenty of those vacation cabins owned by people who actually live up in New York and far away places. While I could hold my own in a firefight, I know that a home can be overwhelmed or burned making it indefensible. I have a ten-year-old daughter to keep safe as well as myself. If it happens at the wrong time, I could also have my a four-year-old, my daughter's little sister with me (not my kid, I just borrow her). As a single father it throws other twists into the equation.


----------



## Piratesailor

So we live in the burbs. Very middle class and 20 miles from the city. We'd stay put until we can't anymore or the situation changes (stay fluid and flexible) then we'd leave to our planned bug out location. If location 1 is a no go then location 2. The goal is to immediately protect my family. After that, regroup on what cause the situation.


----------



## Smitty901

Way out of town will lock down . Have enough people to cover things and will just not allow anyone that is not welcome close enough to be problem. Sorry just the way it will be in the jungle.
At least I am honest about it. Large percentage of those that will lock down here have the armed thing covered every well homey won't be laying in wait for anyone.
Far /near recognition in place already for all that are welcome here. Routes in and out 27 years in the infantry learned a few things Range cards covering very inch of ground rage stakes been in place for years.
Pits and cover for bounding over watch have been in place so long they are part of the land scape. Hardest part will be the first winter once everyone settles in , it will not be to bad .
That said I will pray every night it never come to this Last thing I want is another fight, that don't mean I won't.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Hunker down,bug in and fight if necessary,darken our windows with blankets at night,which would help keep us warm too, and any looters would have some surprises.we are pretty rural so there are no gangs in this area.we have enough goods to go for awhile and survive.


----------



## I-Enjoy-Living:D

I would bug in and defend my family and supplies but I would probably try to do as little actual fighting as possible just because if people come to scavenge (which is what I would do) they are most likely going to be stronger than me. I'm really strong, but I'll let my brother do the fighting.  I will fight though if it is absolutely necessary (like if my family is too badly injured to fight or I'm alone).


----------



## keith9365

I live in the subs unfortunatly close to savannah river nuclear site "the bomb plant". I think I would shelter in place as long as I can. I have 6 acres out of town but there are several trailers across the road with "undesirables" there. The edisto river is about a mile away so fishing and water is fairly close by. I shoot a deer or two out there every year but that would dry up quick. There are 5 million people in SC, and DNR estimates the deer population at 700K. I guess it would be plan B.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

keith9365 said:


> I live in the subs unfortunatly close to savannah river nuclear site "the bomb plant". I think I would shelter in place as long as I can. I have 6 acres out of town but there are several trailers across the road with "undesirables" there. The edisto river is about a mile away so fishing and water is fairly close by. I shoot a deer or two out there every year but that would dry up quick. There are 5 million people in SC, and DNR estimates the deer population at 700K. I guess it would be plan B.


Plan on most rivers and lakes being contaminated with human waste and other stuff if there is a long term shtf situation. Unless it is a private water source, I would say most others will be pretty nasty in a fairly short time. Especially near cities when there are few septic tanks. Most everywhere that has city utilities will be backed up because they will not have anywhere to put it..


----------



## Seneca

I hope for the best and plan for the worst. I also believe in adapting to changes in the environment, to a point. If it becomes a fight and no other solution exists then it's a fight. I'm not going to start one but I'd certainly defend myself and be looking to come out on top. If I had to leave then I would and it would be fairly obvious at the time that's what I had to do.


----------



## Maine-Marine

We are 2 hours north of pittsburgh. off the beaten path. We have a ton of food, lots of ammo, water is close..

However..much will depend on the event...Pandemic, EMP, Money collapse, Food Shortages...We will stay here...

Antichrist, mark of the beast, UN take over...We are heading for the woods with all our stuff...


----------



## jro1

Not too far off from your plan! I will only fight if I have to and will avoid confrontation at all costs, I certainly won't be looking for trouble just to be a vigilante!


----------



## ordnance21xx

Fight , but I have a farm 30 miles away. No house on it though. lots of water and clean too.

MOLON LABE


----------



## MI.oldguy

Bug in,we are in a well armed rural community here.plenty of fresh water a mile away,we can last about maybe 90 days.the sheep may run though.


----------



## alterego

Bug in. No further explanation will I give. God bless you if you come here.


----------

